# Liebestraum No. 3 - My Favorite Classical Music by Vitaliy Katsenelson



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/liebestraum-no-3/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/liebestraum-no-3/


Always good seeing someone who loves Liszt.


----------

